# FLAC to iPod?



## Thundaar (Mar 26, 2007)

I have some FLAC files that I want to put on my iPod. How could I accomplish that?

I have Windows XP and Vista Ultimate. I really want to do this.

EDIT: I have the fifth generation sixty gigabyte iPod Video.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You could convert them to 320kbs MP3s which is CD quality, unless you really need to keep them as lossless FLAC.

The only FLAC-to-iPod importer I could find was *GnuPod*, an open source Linux app, nothing for Windows though. I was also looking at RockBox, but apparently it only works on Windows systems using FAT32.

You could burn the FLACs to audio CD and then rip the CD to the iPod.


----------



## Thundaar (Mar 26, 2007)

Alright, thanks... I already did extensive googling and I came up with Rockbox. Now I've been trying to install ipodlinux, but I've been having a terribly hard time doing so with the new version so I can have ipodlinux with rockbox and the original firmware. I have the 5g 60 gigabyte apple ipod and nor manual install nor automated is going any good for me.


----------



## ijhammo (Sep 6, 2008)

just to add - 320Kbs MP3 is not CD quality 

CD quality is 1411.2Kbs PCM uncompressed. As soon as you compress something with a lossy codec (MP3 is lossy) you lose quality.

Of course, whether the ear can detect it is another matter, but personally I always find MP3s harsh at the top end no matter what the encoding rate.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks ijhammo, and welcome to TSF.

I agree. From an audiophile's point of view 320kbs is not CD quality, but for most users it's close enough. Most of those 1411kbs are discarded when converting to a lossy format, but they're the frequencies the human ear can't detect anyway. Supposedly :wink:

320kbs is the highest setting MP3s can use, and since the iPod can't read FLAC files natively, this is the best option for high quality audio.


----------

